# interfax para reprogramar ecu



## Daniel.more (Jun 21, 2012)

hola,yo uso normalmente para reprogramar las ecu ,el galleto 1260,con el winols 1500 porque tube mala experiencia con el 1750,el poblema es que en la ultima generacion de renault y alguno otro,*solo con leer* la ecu se borran los codigos de la inyeccion y despues no pasa el motor de los 1500rpm.... buscando por la red dicen que usando una buena interfax no pasa esto,pero nadie expone ninguna marca ni modelo solo lo suponen...

mi pregunta es alguien conoce un interfax en la que no pase esto???


----------



## titovlc (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola daniel ,te comento ese problema lo vas a tener siempre con los galeto ,en alguna epoca los utilice , yo en mi caso utilizo un Byte Shooter ,realmente es la unica maquina que conosco que da la opcion de leer los codigos de inyectores y luego escribirlos sin problemas ,eso si vale una pasta .


----------

